# Quality luthier in Montreal/ottawa region for fret leveling



## NIckZ (Feb 3, 2009)

Can somerecommend a luthier(s) in either mtl/ottawa - in particular for leveling stainless steel frets?

I recently purchased a stunning bocote strat replacement neck with jumbo SS frets from Warmoth and it needs some leveling.
Thanks,
Nick


----------



## SUBnet192 (Mar 8, 2009)

You can contact Richard Breault on the south shore in St-Jean-Sur-Richelieu, he does good work afaik.

Marc


----------

